# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Namibia/Mozambique?

## Africa

Hi everyone,

I was hoping someone could give me some advice. I've been offered two volunteer placements in ecotourism, one at Duesternbrook guest farm in Namibia and the other at Nkwichi lodge on lake Malawi on the Mozambique side. Both sound great and I'm really torn, can anyone tell me anything about either of these places? 


Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Kate

----------


## ankita1234

Namibia, a nation in southwest Africa, is recognized by the Namib Desert along its Atlantic Ocean drift. The nation is home to various untamed life, including a critical cheetah populace. The capital, Windhoek, and waterfront town Swakopmund contain German frontier time structures, for example, Windhoek's Christuskirche, worked in 1907. In the north, Etosha National Park's salt dish draws amusement including rhinos and giraffes.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Mozambique is a southern African nation whose long Indian Ocean coastline is dotted with popular beaches like Tofo, as well as offshore marine parks. In the Quirimbas Archipelago, a 250km stretch of coral islands, mangrove-covered Ibo Island has colonial-era ruins surviving from a period of Portuguese rule. The Bazaruto Archipelago farther south has reefs which protect rare marine life including dugongs.

----------

